# [SOLVED] Google Maps "Your device isn't compatible with this version"



## oyeindia (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm running the latest nightlies (currently on 0903) and gapps (0429).

I haven't been using Maps much on the TP, but I just found an old BT GPS unit lying around so thought I'd test. As I won't have a wifi connection when driving around, I wanted to download offline maps as I do on my other devices. When I went to the Play Store to do so, I saw this message for Maps - "Your device isn't compatible with this version".

I searched around, and the most similar situation was this http://forum.cyanoge...te/#entry330716. I tried that - using the zip to flash; making Maps run as user in TB. It did not work.

I then tried doing the same with different DPI settings (I usually run at 132, so I tried at 160 and at 120). It doesn't work either.

Can anyone help?


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe install the apk instead of using Play store and then you can update to later versions?!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1672033

Sinan


----------



## oyeindia (Jun 3, 2012)

gamesfrager said:


> Maybe install the apk instead of using Play store and then you can update to later versions?!


Thanks. No, the apk refuses to install.


----------



## oyeindia (Jun 3, 2012)

I've solved it now, but I'm quite sure how. I kept on repeating the process described in the link in the OP (flash Maps 6.20 from recovery, make it run in userspace from Titanium Backup, uninstall from Play Store and reinstall). I think I must have tried that process about 12 times. It finally worked.

There's an element of voodoo about many of these things which mystifies me. I can't think of any reason the process (exactly identical - I'm obsessive about that) didn't work 11 times and worked the 12th.


----------

